# Networking >  Installing .NET 2005 on 29 systems from Server

## Venkat

I have 30 systems in that one server 2003 and 29 XP client systems
only one cd rom i have that is connected into server system all client systems are locked. means we cannot open the cpu. i have to install .net 2005 in all systems by the server. could you give me the details. how to install.

----------


## dinesh_boora

> I have 30 systems in that one server 2003 and 29 XP client systems
> only one cd rom i have that is connected into server system all client systems are locked. means we cannot open the cpu. i have to install .net 2005 in all systems by the server. could you give me the details. how to install.


it take so much time when u do install in induvidual.
so do preffer software deyployment through group policy it will take u easy administration with less effort 
steps to do it

conect c.d rom to server and put the cd in it
create a folder give any name(ex.software)
in it create another folder give name(ex..net 2005)
give a share to the software folder
open active directory users and computers
create a o.u (ex. software)
add the users in that o.u which u want to install .net systems
right clik the software select properties, group policy security
select computer setting select advaced clik ok
again right clik the software select properties, group policy security
select user settings select publish clik ok

----------

